# JTable Spaltennamen ändern



## keisersoze (16. Feb 2004)

Ich suche einen Befehl, mit dem ich den Namen der Spalten einer JTable ändern kann. Default-Werte sind A, B, ...
Geht das vielleicht über ein Column-Model?


----------



## dani (16. Feb 2004)

Man kann die Namen direkt dem Konstruktor übergeben:

```
public JTable(TableModel dm, TableColumnModel cm);

public JTable (Vector rowData, Vector columnNames); 

 public JTable (Object[][] rowData, Object[] columnNames);
```


----------



## Ebenius (16. Feb 2004)

Das TableColumnModel ist nur für die Reihenfolge und die Selektion der Spalten zuständig.

Der Name der Spalten gehört zu den Daten der Tabelle und damit in's TableModel (.getColumnName(int)).

Es grüßt Ebenius


----------

